# MyEclipse: Vorteile gegenüber Open Source Plugins



## miketech (29. Okt 2007)

Hi zusammen,

ich suche derzeit nach GUI-Buildern und bin nun auf den Matisse in MyEclipse gestoßen. (Netbeans ist nicht meins, Matisse hingegen finde ich super), womit ich recht zufrieden bin. Matisse in Netbeans macht auf mich einen solideren Eindruck, aber es gefällt mir besser als JFormDesigner, Jigloo, VE usw. 

Nun wollte ich mal schauen, ob mir die Vollversion (50 EUR) das ganze Wert ist. Dafür habe ich mir die FeatureListe von MyEclipse angeschaut. Hier gibt es ja reichlich, allerdings kenne ich diese Features auch von Open Source Tools. Meist sind das in MyEclipse ja auch nur zusammengeschnürte Open Source Tools oder? Also ich weiß, dass es für Matisse keine Alternative als Open Source gibt. 

Aber wo liegt sonst noch ein Mehrwert? Sicherlich ist es ein Gesamtpaket, aber ich sehe nichts, was ich mir auch nicht eben nachinstallieren könnte  Hat jemand von Euch MyEclipse gekauft und wenn ja, weshalb?

Gruß

Mike


----------



## SnooP (30. Okt 2007)

Probier es doch einfach aus... - es gibt imho nach wie vor eine kostenlose Testversion für 30 Tage. Ich persönlich war noch vor fast nem Jahr als ich es ausprobiert war sehr davon überzeugt  ... gerade im Web-Bereich. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie schnell die Entwicklung da vonstatten geht.
Und gerade der Matisse ist ja ne großartige Geschichte wenn ich mir den VisualEditor als "Alternative" danebenstelle


----------



## miketech (31. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

getestet habe ich es natürlich schon. Das Problem ist: Ich vermisse sonst nicht viel außer einem GUI Designer. Aber woher soll man wissen, dass man etwas vermisst, wenn man es gar nicht kennt?  Vielleicht bietet MyEclipse ja Features, die ich nicht kenne und die mir Open Source Plugins nicht bieten, die aber durchaus sinnvoll sein könnten. Ich kenne sie nur eben bisher nicht 

Ich wollte jetzt nur nicht die komplette Feature List von MyEclipse durchgehen und nach Plugins suchen, die etwas ähnliches bieten. Ich dachte es gibt vielleicht ein paar MyEclipse-User, die sagen können: "Das Feature X findest Du nicht als Open Source und das ist super, weil...."

Gruß

Mike


----------



## SnooP (31. Okt 2007)

achso  - verstehe... also ich hatte zum damaligen Zeitpunkt mir Sachen angesehen bei Struts und JSF sowie Webservices und fand da doch einiges besser gelöst als bei OS-Produkten... - das mag sich inzwischen natürlich wieder eingependelt haben, habe seitdem keine GUI-Features für ebenjene Sachen benutzt  ... - ist doch eh alles kagge!


----------



## miketech (1. Nov 2007)

Hi,

danke für die Infos. weißt Du zufällig, ob die Database Tools von MyEclipse mehr können als die Open Source Tools? 

Gruß

Mike


----------



## byte (1. Nov 2007)

Heisst so nicht auch das frei verfügbare DB Plugin für Eclipse? Das kannste zumindest in der Pfeife rauchen.


----------



## SnooP (1. Nov 2007)

ne weiß ich auch nich... benutze für database sachen immer externe tools außerhalb von eclipse - wie z.B. den Squirrel.


----------

